# Off-camera external flash set up



## afliegs (Sep 7, 2012)

I just recently started playing around with external flash. I have a 430exii. I'm looking to move it off camera, so I'm looking to buy a light stand, umbrella, etc. I'm looking at the Manfrotto 5001B light stand (for portability) and a Manfrotto 026 Umbrella adaptor. My main question is do I need to get the Manfrotto 143S flash shoe to attach my flash? Can I use the flash stand that came with the 430exii? (it has a screw hole in the bottom of the stand)

Thanks for any help!


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, you can use the flash stand.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Sep 8, 2012)

An umbrella isn't essential for off camera flash.  It gives you more flexibility, yes, but you can get great results without it.  And if you can drag along a friend, you can get them to hold the flash.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 8, 2012)

Get one of these to mount the flash on.  You are going to have to trigger the device somehow and the foot I linked to provides the contacts necessary.  You will also need some sort of triggering device such as Pocketwizards, Cybersyncs or any of the Povertywizard types that are being produced. You will need a pair. One transmitter and one receiver per flash unit.  Canon flash units do not play well with optical slaves.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 10, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Get one of these to mount the flash on.  You are going to have to trigger the device somehow and the foot I linked to provides the contacts necessary.  You will also need some sort of triggering device such as Pocketwizards, Cybersyncs or any of the Povertywizard types that are being produced. You will need a pair. One transmitter and one receiver per flash unit.  Canon flash units do not play well with optical slaves.



I'd recommend the one that's already wired to a short mini phone cable. PC connections suck. Like really suck. Like really really really really suck. A lot.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 10, 2012)

Been using this for years and never had a problem wit a PC connection.  On the pre wired unit, if the cable fails you are done.  To each their own.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 11, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Been using this for years and never had a problem wit a PC connection.  On the pre wired unit, if the cable fails you are done.  To each their own.



The only PC cabe I've never had issue with is the screw lock that I use on my 580EX II. Every single other pc cable I've used has had issues. I bought a nearly $30 Pocket Wizard PC to miniphone from Penn Photo last time I was in DC because I forget my cables and it would not work unless held at the exact angle. Even trying to bend it in together would not work. I ended up returning it and bowering triggers from another photog. They're super unreliable in my experience.

And if the cable goes, so be it, I'll use another light and another triggering device. It's infinitely more valuable to me doing it that way that having to mess with a pc cable that's not got an adequate connection because a breeze came through.


----------

